# Whats the name of this technique?



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay so I started seeing a therapist 2 weeks ago, and she does this amazing technique. Thing is I have no clue what its called. I tried researching it but I came up with zero. If any of you have heard of it or know what its called, please help me out!

Basically I stick my arm straight out, and she has me say something positive. After I say it she pushes down on my arm. If what I said is true, I can stop her from pushing it down. But if what I say is false, I cant control it and it falls. From there she uses pressure points on my wrist, to find out why my statement is false. Different points on the wrist stand for different things. Like being lost, abandoned, insecure, stubborn, and so on. When my arm falls the most while shes pressing on one of those points, she writes down the negative emotion. From there she says an age, and pushes down on my arm for each age. When my arm falls the most, she writes down the age. Then I talk about why I felt the emotion during that age, while pressing down on the pressure point.

Its hard to completely describe. But I guess that covers it ok. The weird thing is, I never wouldve believed in this until I had it tried on me. It completely works, but I have no clue what its called. Id like to find out so I can learn more about it and maybe recommend it to a few people. I could wait until I see her next, but thats not for 2 more weeks. Thanks for your time, if anyone reads this lol.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds kinda like EFT (Emotional Freedom Technique) though i don't know much about it other than they use acupuncture points and deal with emotions.If that's not it try this site it lists all types of therapy:http://www.goodtherapy.org/types-of-therapy.html


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it's called Muscle Response Testing or MRT. I read about it in *The Genie Within* a book about the subconscious mind.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I've never heard of anything like that before but it sounds like it could be really helpful!


----------



## Jimt68 (Jan 16, 2012)

It also sounds a little bit like Behavioral Kinesiology.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have no idea. I've always felt a man stamping his foot intentionally to test sensitivity a rather vulgar technique. When the Psychiatrist I saw did this, I felt quite disgusted with him lol. Trying to catch someone off-guard is a lowly profession! But that is Psychology isn't it I suppose, to remember your first thought uncoated. Perhaps it's something like that. Perhaps they measure your initial feeling by funneling it into a single yes or no response... the arm is either up or down narrows the possibility of complicating the matter before answering?.. I've not heart of it; but Psychiatrists are impudent, cheeky, individuals lol.


----------

